# 240sx



## malveras (Jan 14, 2005)

yo dudes . . i have a 240sx and have been drifting for a while now and i was wondering if any one has any info on how to do that for a living. . . for real. . . i know that i should go to a couple of meets and win alot and hope that some one see's me and wants to sponser me. . . but i was wondering if there was any way to do it a lil faster. . . if u have any info i would greatly appriciate it. . . .


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Become a bad ass driver, have a bad ass looking car (wheels, paint, aero), MEET PEOPLE, go to major events/competitions, market yourself, and go get some sponsors...


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

In other words, GIT-R-DUN!! :thumbup:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I know how... Go to college, get a degree, get a real job, and then you'll have job and drifting. Let one pay for the other.


----------



## malveras (Jan 14, 2005)

hahaha. . . yea i was thinking about going back to school and getn my AA and getn a real job so that it would pay for all the crap i would need to start with. . . . but i was talking to the owner of race tune, and he said that u could get sponsered and that would pay for all the upgrades i would need and money for maintince of the car and other crap. . . . . . . . . but what i realy want to know is if any one knows what the street scen is like in NOR CAL. . . for drifting and draging. . . . . and anything eles. . . i would realy like to meet some one that lives out here and knows about alot of the stuff that happens. . . i met the owner of race tune. . and hes realy cool. . he told me about track drift meets and some other stuff but i know that hes not the only one that knows whats going on. . . if u guys know of any one that might be of any help to me in my effort to network. . pleas let me know.. . . thanks


----------

